# Best beginner Tarantula?



## Lettuce (Nov 13, 2017)

Hi there, I am wanting to get a tarantula as a pet.. I have done some research and seen some reccomendations on YouTube videos, but I saw that this is a great community so I thought maybe I could get your top 5 picks? I would probably want a terrestrial that is docile and can be handled if need be... Thank you very much!!


----------



## Cassiusstein (Nov 13, 2017)

Use the "search" feature offered on this site, there are a million similar threads.

1. Grammastola rosea-porteri-sp. north-maule
2. Grammastola pulchra (if you can find one you're willing to pay for)
3. Brachypelma albiceps
4. Brachypelma homori-boehmei-baum
5. Avics (not terrestrial, incredible beginner Ts that you'll see quite often, and are gorgeous)

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Draketeeth (Nov 13, 2017)

Lettuce said:


> I have done some research and seen some reccomendations on YouTube videos, . . .


From your research, what are some species that caught your eye _you_ think may be interesting? If you already have some favorites in mind, the more experienced keepers can give you an idea of what to expect from them so you can pick a starter you may appreciate the best and can care for.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lettuce (Nov 13, 2017)

Draketeeth said:


> From your research, what are some species that caught your eye _you_ think may be interesting? If you already have some favorites in mind, the more experienced keepers can give you an idea of what to expect from them so you can pick a starter you may appreciate the best and can care for.


I have seen the brachypelma albopilosum, pink zebra beauty, Euathlus sp. Red, grammostola pulchra, brachypelma smithi and the Chaco Golden Knee... It is a large list but those were what caught my eye... Any advice on them? Thanks!


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Nov 13, 2017)

Brachypelma, Grammostola, Aphonopelma and Euathlus are all great options for newer keepers. They are hardy, easy to work with and forgiving of husbandry errors. 

Unfortunately, the same can't be said for Avicularia. They aren't the worst option, but I wouldn't recommend them to a new keeper due to their lack of hardiness.

They require a narrow set of conditions to thrive, and many fail to provide them with that. So if you decide to go the Avicularia route, make sure your diligent in your research.


----------



## Cassiusstein (Nov 13, 2017)

Nightstalker47 said:


> Brachypelma, Grammostola, Aphonopelma and Euathlus are all great options for newer keepers. They are hardy, easy to work with and forgiving of husbandry errors.
> 
> Unfortunately, the same can't be said for Avicularia. They aren't the worst option, but I wouldn't recommend them to a new keeper due to their lack of hardiness.
> 
> They require a narrow set of conditions to thrive, and many fail to provide them with that. So if you decide to go the Avicularia route, make sure your diligent in your research.


What are these narrow conditions? I think their care is extremely simple, especially beyond the sling stage. The only real exception I would make to that are versicolor, which seem to have a low success rate in the early stages for newer keepers.


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Nov 13, 2017)

Cassiusstein said:


> What are these narrow conditions? I think their care is extremely simple, especially beyond the sling stage. The only real exception I would make to that are versicolor, which seem to have a low success rate in the early stages for newer keepers.


Their care is simple, but they aren't very hardy spiders. Not like the terrestrials mentioned above. 

By narrow conditions I mean that if kept wrong they will perish quickly, unlike so many other species that are practically bulletproof. There is far less room for error with Avicularia.


----------



## Nightshady (Nov 13, 2017)

I just got my first T, so I went through the process you just did. Being now 4-6 weeks past it, these are the things I would suggest you consider:

Are you going to try and handle this spider? Almost everyone here will tell you not to handle them, even the ones that are generally considered 'safer' to handle, and the reasoning behind that is sound. If you're dead set on handling, that will limit your choices a lot. I would recommend discarding the idea of handling, not only for the best interests of the spider, but because it will expand your potential candidates for purchase.

Do you want a terrestrial or arboreal spider? Terrestrials are definitely more hardy, but there are a few arboreals that could reasonably be kept as a first spider, especially if you're not getting a spiderling.

What age spider do you want? I totally messed up on this one. I purchased a supposed 1.5" sling, which arrived more like 1". This thing is tiny. It doesn't even remotely resemble a tarantula (OK it does but a really small one). I can't say I wasn't a bit disappointed when it arrived. It looked like a common house spider and had none of the adult coloration. Now a month or so into it, I'm actually really glad I got a spiderling. I'm getting the experience of raising one and will get to see it progress as it matures. Anyway, this is something I didn't really think enough about when I bought my first T.

Make sure to understand the husbandry and habitat requirements. This is also something I didn't do so great on. The husbandry I had down from doing research, but I unknowingly put a 1" sling in a FIVE gallon tank. Honestly the little guy did fine in there for a couple weeks before I got a sling habitat, but certainly the right thing to do is put the spider in an appropriate size habitat.

What are you willing to deal with as far as difficulty in keeping this spider? This can be broken down into risk and ease of care. Obviously an OW spider would be extremely risky for a first T (although I've heard of people doing such). A slight risk would be something like a NW spider that is prone to bolt or is known for being quick/skittish. As far as ease of care, something easy would be a bullet-proof spider that you would have to smash to kill it versus something more difficult like an Avic sling.

Me personally, I went with a Chromatopelma Cyaneopubescens (Greenbottle Blue), and as I said I got a sling although I didn't really realize what I was getting. I like the GBB because of it's amazing coloration (which I won't see for awhile haha), it's voracious appetite, it's elaborating webbing, and relative ease of care. On the downside they are a bit skittish and they can move VERY quickly.

Hope this is helpful. Cheers and good luck!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Nov 13, 2017)

1. B. albopilosum
2. G. pulchripes
3. Brachypelma hamorii/emilia/albiceps
4. Aphonopelma chalcodes
5. Euathlus sp. 'Red'



Nightshady said:


> I can't say I wasn't a bit disappointed when it arrived. It looked like a common house spider and had none of the adult coloration.





Nightshady said:


> I like the GBB because of it's amazing coloration (which I won't see for awhile haha)


Common house spider?! Comm..... That's it...




GBB slings look awesome with their gold carapace, blue femurs/toes, pink legs and tiger-patterned abdomen, I'd even go as far as to say that they look better than adult specimens.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Nightshady (Nov 13, 2017)

The Grym Reaper said:


> Common house spider?! Comm..... That's it...
> 
> View attachment 257712
> 
> ...


Hahahaha... yeah I definitely deserve that!

Still, this is what I was expecting...




And this is what arrived...




A noobish error, but as I said I’m glad it worked out this way.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Whitelightning777 (Jan 22, 2018)

If you sincerely totally will not handle them, (correct choice) the Lasiodora or acanthoscurria genus ones are great as larger slings or juveniles 1"-2" in size

They grow like weeds, eat like garbage disposals and they hang out in plain sight once they get some size on them.

My Lasiodora Klugi was my second T, pure joy to own!! I wish she'd been my first.  A geniculata was my alternate choice if I was unable to locate the Klugi.

My first was a C versicolor. Everything that could go wrong did.  The caresheets were crap. She would try to escape and run on me and the paintbrush everytime I tried to feed her until her web was complete.

She's totally paranoid and goes bizzark if there is just a little light on her.

Lastly, I hate the enclosure and had to totally redo it, drill a ton of new holes, glue decorations in place etc.

She's still a great spider and I wouldn't sell her for a million bucks, but not good for ones blood pressure!!

I'd suggest not doing an arboreal first.

If you insist on handling (dear God why!!!) go with the usual suspects like pink zebra beauties or curly hairs or E species red etc.

Of course, those also make great ones if you do NOT handle.

A paintbrush and a big gulp slurpee cup are your best friends. Do yourself a favor and get an enclosure that is purpose built for Ts or inverts.

Jamie's tarantulas has great ones. Terra Blue professional with the reptilock is also a great choice if you can get the correct size. They tend to be larger.

Welcome to the addiction!! This is just strictly my opinion.

Congrats on your GBB sling!! Just be a little careful. I've heard that they are just as fast as old world tarantulas. Everyone who has those likes them.

That one might be a future choice in my collection.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## cold blood (Jan 22, 2018)

1. Thrixopelma cyaneolum.  If you can find one and afford it, its the one...blue and beautiful and super docile and not skittish or flicky at all.  No downside.

2. Euathlus sp. red/yellow.   Docile dark, cult following, getting harder to find and more expensive...downside is very slow growth.

G. pulchripes...like a good eating, fast growing (and large) Euathlus.  Classic beginner.

4.  E. campestratus.   Large and typically docile, almost like a more active rose hair....but a significantly better starter than a rose hair.

5.  Brachypelma hamorrii/emelia/albopilosum.  These 3 IMO are the calmest and least flicky and skittish of the Brachys and all make great starters.


----------



## nicodimus22 (Jan 22, 2018)

A lot of NW terrestrials have similar care requirements. What do you like the look of the best? If you can throw out some species you like the appearance of, we can tell you more about them and whether they'd be a good beginner T (or not.)


----------



## Ztesch (Jan 23, 2018)

1. Brachypelma Albopilosum 
2. Brachypelma Hamorri 
3. Grammastola Pulchripes
4. Avicularia Avicularia
5. Euthalus Sp. Red

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Goopyguy56 (Jan 23, 2018)

I would recomend B albo or e campestratus. My 2 cents


----------



## Peachloser (Jan 23, 2018)

Lettuce said:


> Hi there, I am wanting to get a tarantula as a pet.. I have done some research and seen some reccomendations on YouTube videos, but I saw that this is a great community so I thought maybe I could get your top 5 picks? I would probably want a terrestrial that is docile and can be handled if need be... Thank you very much!!


I got a curly hair tarantula for my first. She’s a sweetheart. Has never shown any aggression and hasn’t never flicked hairs. We drive 2 hours to get her & even then she was very relaxed and comfortable. She eats well & is overall like a dream to me. No matter what she shows no aggression to me or my boyfriend, even though we usually leave her alone. If we need to handle her for changing her substrate or changing something her her terrarium, she’s totally calm and gentle. I’m surprised she hasn’t flicked any hair or anything. Just a cute ball of fluff.


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Jan 23, 2018)

One has to remember that when it comes to "docile" tarantulas there is no set rule, though. I have an E. campestratus that the risk of putting your fingers near was a very real threat. It is one of those "assume it is food if it moves" style spiders.  And after around two years post-maturation, it still is. It has never thrown a threat posture. Until I learned its nature, it was the only spider I have to have gone airborne after a surprise hit on tongs. Twice. After that, I was prepared.
 My A. genic is the same of course, but I expected that and so it has never inadvertently taken flight.
Now, it would seem that my E. camp is the exception to the rule, which is kind of my point.
The only one I have that I have the slightest faith in is my G. pulchripes, and even then I very seldom put that to the test and never attempt to actually pick it up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Whitelightning777 (Jan 24, 2018)

It's like having a fish tank in my opinion. Look but don't touch.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Peachloser (Jan 24, 2018)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> One has to remember that when it comes to "docile" tarantulas there is no set rule, though. I have an E. campestratus that the risk of putting your fingers near was a very real threat. It is one of those "assume it is food if it moves" style spiders.  And after around two years post-maturation, it still is. It has never thrown a threat posture. Until I learned its nature, it was the only spider I have to have gone airborne after a surprise hit on tongs. Twice. After that, I was prepared.
> My A. genic is the same of course, but I expected that and so it has never inadvertently taken flight.
> Now, it would seem that my E. camp is the exception to the rule, which is kind of my point.
> The only one I have that I have the slightest faith in is my G. pulchripes, and even then I very seldom put that to the test and never attempt to actually pick it up.


I don’t handle my T unless I need to. Other than that I leave her alone. That’s the best thing anyone can do for them. I feel like too much handling is more just annoying and scary for them as well as dangerous. I’m not afraid of my T at all, I’m more afraid of her accidentally falling. The danger is more for the tarantulas not because of them.


----------



## Kennef (Nov 27, 2018)

B. Albo and Aphonopelma Calcodes are super affordable, for adults, they can go for under $80 which is an incredible deal. The rest of the beginners are more expensive.. these are adult females for sale that are $80 and under mind you..


----------



## Whitelightning777 (Dec 1, 2018)

B sabolsum slings or perhaps juveniles are also worth looking at if you are going to go with brachys.

I recently rehoused my slings. These are 1" DLS now.




As adults, they are red rumps and resemble B vagans.  The slings I have are the slowest growing slings I've ever had but they do put on size.

I'd say start with one a little bit bigger, maybe 1.5" to 2" DLS unsexed if you can find them. Still, these slings eat just fine, but slings can be fragile.

Out of the 4 I have, 3 are doing great. One fell further and further behind and was deceased when I was going to rehouse them.

This can really crush a novice keeper.

Getting a larger sling or a juvenile allows you to grow with and learn about your new tarantula.


----------



## Whitelightning777 (Dec 1, 2018)

Nightshady said:


> Hahahaha... yeah I definitely deserve that!
> 
> Still, this is what I was expecting...
> 
> ...



These guys transform and reinvent themselves several times over as they develop. Only C versicolor does the same thing as well.

GBBs totally rock & I don't have room for 20% of the ones I want.


----------

